# My Bagged TTRS.. Big thanks to EUROENGINUITY!!!



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

After receiving so much criticism from friends about driving my car from Pennsylvania to North Carolina for an intercooler and an air suspension purchase/install, I am relieved to say that I would do it again and again to work with EuroEnginuity. The fact that I can order and have everything installed at the same place was a huge plus. I had the pleasure of working closely with Frank Bianco and Kevin (Nivek) Henry who were both courteous and extremely helpful. Being that I was new to the whole air suspension scene I had loads of questions. They took the time to answer every one no matter how silly or minute. With their help I finally settled upon Airlift Performance bags along with Accuair E-Level management.

Upon arrival we immediately started discussing trunk layout. Impressed is an understatement for the multitude of ideas and choices that were being offered. With the frame layout settled upon I handed the keys over feeling complete confidence and looking forward to the end product. First was the installation of the AWE intercooler, which was quick and seamless. Next, the custom fabricated frame was created and executed thoroughly. The amount of thought and detail put into every weld including the custom link brackets needed for the E-Level system could really be visualized in every aspect. 

Late nights were also not uncommon for the EuroEnginuity team. Making sure that everything was completed to perfection was their end goal. All wiring was ran through the car interior and was neatly tucked away and hidden. The trunk is clean and flawless. In the end it came together as they had promised from the beginning leaving me happier then I could have ever thought. They were a pleasure to work with and I can’t wait to work with them again. In my book the quality of work that they do is incomparable. I would make the six plus hour drive anytime knowing that in the end my expectations will be surpassed every time.

You guys are the best! Thanks for everything 


































































































































The final result! :thumbup:


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice! Any other pics with it slammed completely?


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

1QWIKWHP said:


> Nice! Any other pics with it slammed completely?


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

nice bags :beer:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, I did not see that coming. Get your butt to WC C&C so I can experience it first hand.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

So.. are those pink bits undercoat or something?


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

MaXius said:


> So.. are those pink bits undercoat or something?


It's a wrap.


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

We couldn't have asked for any better customers, suppliers, or support. Air Lift supplied a top notch set of suspension components in their new threaded body, camber and dampening adjustable struts. The double bellow bags have been proven time and time again but when compared with the new threaded body rear shocks this kit comes to life. Dialing in the ride height and setting the rebound couldn't be easier. Accuair came through with an amazing management system. The E-level/I-level kit is pretty involved but when installed correctly is simple to use and an innovative design.

Jesse at Accuair came through in a bind when one of the leveling arms got caught by the tie rod and he jumped through hoops to help diagnose some issues we were having even when he was out of town taking care of personal matters. A true down to earth enthusiast dedicated to customer support. 

Jeff at Air Lift came through in a pinch as well as this build was given the green light at the last minute and needed some parts quickly. After countless phone calls back and forth Jeff proved he as well is dedicated to customer service as the members here have seen time and time again.


The customers, well what a couple. True down to earth people. We could not have asked for better people to work with. A couple nights out on the town secured a solid friendship that shall last many years. Marisa thank you for the opportunity and John thank you for the photos. You guys are great and I can not wait to see what our future plans get us into haha.

Thank you all,

Frank and the EE staff


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

How much to have airbags?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Car is looking good :thumbup::thumbup:
Mad props! :beer::beer:

I was debating whether to go bags or coilovers on my RS. But I decided to go with custom H&R coilovers since I want stiff ride.
My wagon is bagged and though it's comfortable, it's a bit too soft for my driving style.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

myquitacre said:


> How much to have airbags?


It really depends on what set up you are after. There are so many choices. What would you be looking to do?

Just PM Euro Enginuity, or follow the link in my signature and give them a call. They are great and super easy to work with.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

myquitacre said:


> How much to have airbags?


Pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

:what:


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Any chance you will at an tristate events really want to see and hear your car. You have the full APR set up and would deff like to hear in person.
By the way did you ever have any issues with your tune?
Thanks


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

1QWIKWHP said:


> Any chance you will at an tristate events really want to see and hear your car. You have the full APR set up and would deff like to hear in person.
> By the way did you ever have any issues with your tune?
> Thanks


I should be at most of the tri-state events. Just come up and talk to me. I do have issues with APR's tune. My car breaks up intermittently when I push it. It's quite annoying. I'm still not ready to give up on APR yet and switch to UM but we will see.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

RisR32 said:


> I should be at most of the tri-state events. Just come up and talk to me. I do have issues with APR's tune. My car breaks up intermittently when I push it. It's quite annoying. I'm still not ready to give up on APR yet and switch to UM but we will see.


 Run over to AWE and get the GIAC stage 2+, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Run over to AWE and get the GIAC stage 2+, you wont be disappointed.


 Sorry, I'm much happier with the high power output of APR vs GIAC even with the occasional breakup. I'm not trying to go slower and will never have GIAC on my car. 

Moar pics!


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

RisR32 said:


> Sorry, I'm much happier with the high power output of APR vs GIAC even with the occasional breakup. I'm not trying to go slower and will never have GIAC on my car.


 opcorn:


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

Has Vin Diesel told you what the next score is?


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

I think i'm pretty close to talking my wife into doing this to hers. When I messaged Euroenginuity, thay said I could get the revo tune or koni shocks for free. What's that all about? 

Also, do you have the Airlift V2 Kit


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

RisR32 said:


> Sorry, I'm much happier with the high power output of APR vs GIAC even with the occasional breakup. I'm not trying to go slower and will never have GIAC on my car.


 That made me laugh!


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

RisR32 said:


> I should be at most of the tri-state events. Just come up and talk to me. I do have issues with APR's tune. My car breaks up intermittently when I push it. It's quite annoying. I'm still not ready to give up on APR yet and switch to UM but we will see.


 I'm from Westchester County N.Y. so was wondering what event you would be hitting up next that would be somewhat close. Also have you had any luck contacting APR to resolve your issues with your tune. 
Thanks


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

myquitacre said:


> I think i'm pretty close to talking my wife into doing this to hers. When I messaged Euroenginuity, thay said I could get the revo tune or koni shocks for free. What's that all about?
> 
> Also, do you have the Airlift V2 Kit


 It's true. They run ridiculous deals and are totally legit. 
I'm running Accuair E-level/I-level for my management which does everything automatically for me therefor I don't have to watch pressure gauges. The V-2 is nice, more straight forward and I believe an easier install. 




1QWIKWHP said:


> I'm from Westchester County N.Y. so was wondering what event you would be hitting up next that would be somewhat close. Also have you had any luck contacting APR to resolve your issues with your tune.
> Thanks


 The earliest shows are spring show and go at Englishtown NJ and shrink all the cars at FDR in philly, I haven't decided which one I am going to yet since they are both on April 14th. I will Defiantly be at the Tri-statetuners GTG on April 21rst its in Warrington/Warminster PA but it is not VW/Audi specific. I spoke with APR directly at the last show. They told me to update my software which I did end up doing. Still didn't fix the issue. It really doesn't happen all that often and I rarely drive the car that it's not bothersome at the moment. I am waiting for their stage 3 which I am ultimately hoping will clear up the issue lol


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Now your RS is ready for a set 20" Vossen VVSCV4 in matte Graphite and a movie.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Would be great to see some lap time differences from before and after bags.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

R5T said:


> Now your RS is ready for a set 20" Vossen VVSCV4 in matte Graphite and a movie.


 Very nice but I'd be too scared to rock 20's. The roads around here are horrendous.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I just watched that show _R U Faster Than a *******_ and immediately thought of you! You gotta get down there and spank some ******* butt with your car. I just watched the episode when a guy in a white S4 Avant kicked their muscle car butts and walked off with $10K. Watching you beat them with the pink mirrors and spoiler would be must see TV!:thumbup:

Here's the episode with the S4...I never even heard of this show but it is hysterical stuff.:laugh:


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I just watched that show _R U Faster Than a *******_ and immediately thought of you! You gotta get down there and spank some ******* butt with your car. I just watched the episode when a guy in a white S4 Avant kicked their muscle car butts and walked off with $10K. Watching you beat them with the pink mirrors and spoiler would be must see TV!:thumbup:


Funny you say that. I watched like 10 minutes of that show a month ago and had to turn it off because i was yelling at the TV too much. It's horrendous. Makes absolutely no sense. Scenario: lets take two cars with extremely different HP 200hp vs 800hp and slap a professional drive in the seat of the 800hp car then lets see this 200hp foreign car try to beat us and then we will say that American muscle is better. What a bunch of bologna, So DUMB. 

I think I could take them though. hahaha


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

My money would be on you and the trash talking alone would be worth watching.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> My money would be on you and the trash talking alone would be worth watching.


Well thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## JRMGTI (Jan 10, 2011)

RisR32 said:


> Sorry, I'm much happier with the high power output of APR vs GIAC even with the occasional breakup. I'm not trying to go slower and will never have GIAC on my car.
> 
> Moar pics!


:thumbup:


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

JRMGTI said:


> :thumbup:


 Thanks! Looks much different now.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Couple photos snapped of you at TST.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

great color choice for that wrap!


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

FatAce said:


> Couple photos snapped of you at TST.


 Wow they look great!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

RisR32 said:


> Wow they look great!!! Thanks!!!


 Your Usernmae should be RisRS now.  

Seriously though, saw the car at H20i and it looks even better with the wrap. 

I see the PA tag. What part of the state? I'm in Hershey and would love to shoot it for a feature on this site.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Your Usernmae should be RisRS now.
> 
> Seriously though, saw the car at H20i and it looks even better with the wrap.
> 
> I see the PA tag. What part of the state? I'm in Hershey and would love to shoot it for a feature on this site.


 That would be pretty awesome! I'm actually in King of Prussia so not that far from Hershey. PM and let me know your thoughts my schedule is flexible. :thumbup:


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

RisR32 said:


> Thanks! Looks much different now.


 Hands down one of the hottest looking TTRS around!!


----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)

Car looks so good!!:what::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

